# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > घरेलू नुस्‍खे >  घरेलू उपाय तुरंत आजमाएँ

## Bhawani7000

मोच आने पर क्या करें
काम करते समय कई बार हमें यह मालूम नहीं हो पाता कि हाथ-पाँव में मोच लग गई है, कुछ समय बाद उस जगह दुःखने पर यह पता लगता है। 

ज्यादा परेशानी होने पर तुरंत डॉक्टर को बताएँ और उपचार लें। यदि मोच छोटी है तो आप घरेलू उपचार कुछ इस तरह करें। 

* आधा चम्मच हल्दी का दूध के साथ तुरंत सेवन करें। इससे हड्डियों के अंदर की चोट को आराम मिलता है। 

* मोच खाए या टूटे अंग की मालिश कभी भी न करें। इससे कोई लाभ नहीं होता, बल्कि हानि पहुँच सकती है।

* मोच खाए जोड़ को ठीक करने के लिए इलास्टिक की पट्टियों से बांधे।

* मोच खाए टखने पर एड़ी से शुरू कर पट्टी को ऊपर की ओर बांधें, ध्यान रहे कि पट्टी बहुत सख्त न हो और हर दो घंटे में खोलते रहें। यदि दर्द और सूजन 48 घंटे में कम न हो तो चिकित्सा सहायता लें।

* पीड़ा और सूजन में कमी लाने के लिए मोच खाए अंग पर हर घंटे बाद बर्फ या ठंडे पानी की भीगी हुई पट्टियाँ रखें। इससे पीड़ा और सूजन में कमी आती है। 
**************************************************  *********
*प्रस्तुत उपाय छोटी-मोटी चोट के लिए है अत: किसी भी प्रकार की चोट की गंभीरता जानने के लिए पहले विशेषज्ञ से जाँच करवाना आवश्यक है*
**************************************************  *********

----------


## sagar -

अच्छी जानकारी दी हे  आगे भी और जानकारी देते रहे !

----------


## man-vakil

*ज्ञान्वर्दक*

----------


## ashwanimale

अच्छी जानकारी है अगर एलोपैथी खाए बिना कम बन जाये तो अच्छी बात है

----------


## Munneraja

पुराने जमाने में मक्खन और मिश्री का ही मेल बताया गया है 
गाँव में अभी भी मक्खन के साथ मिश्री ही दी जाती है 
मिश्री ठंडी मानी जाती है, 
दांतों में जोर होना चाहिए....
मिश्री खाने का मजा ही कुछ और है
मैं खाने के बाद अभी भी मिश्री की छोटी डलियाँ मुह में रखता हूँ

----------


## ashwanimale

मक्खन के साथ शहर में रहने वालों को पिसी चीनी और गांव में रहने वालों को मिश्री भेजिये, भगवान ही जाने दांत कैसे निकले मिश्री पाने वालों के।

----------


## Vrinda

eeee meine kabhi try nahi kiya... mujhe to lassi bhi namkeen bhali laage..

----------


## Krish13

> मक्खन के साथ शहर में रहने वालों को पिसी चीनी और गांव में रहने वालों को मिश्री भेजिये, भगवान ही जाने दांत कैसे निकले मिश्री पाने वालों के।


मेरे अलावा तो शायद गाँव मेँ कोई नही रहते
सब शहर वाले हैँ?

----------


## ashwanimale

> मेरे अलावा तो शायद गाँव मेँ कोई नही रहते
> सब शहर वाले हैँ?


तभी तो पिसी चीनी कही थी, लेकिन सभी ऐक्टिंग करके मिश्री चाह रहे हैं, अब कैसे खायेंगे वे ही जानें। ....... विपरीत बुध्ही

----------


## Krish13

> तभी तो पिसी चीनी कही थी, लेकिन सभी ऐक्टिंग करके मिश्री चाह रहे हैं, अब कैसे खायेंगे वे ही जानें। ....... विपरीत बुध्ही


हाँ तो मिश्री खाने मेँ क्या दिक्कत है
मुँह मेँ डालेँगे और खा लेँगे

बस बुजुर्गोँ को थोड़ी दिक्कत होगी.... :)

----------


## Vrinda

> हाँ तो मिश्री खाने मेँ क्या दिक्कत है
> मुँह मेँ डालेँगे और खा लेँगे
> 
> बस बुजुर्गोँ को थोड़ी दिक्कत होगी.... :)


jaise ki paath ji or munneraja ji .. hi hi hi hi hi ...central 41

----------


## Munneraja

> मक्खन के साथ शहर में रहने वालों को पिसी चीनी और गांव में रहने वालों को मिश्री भेजिये, भगवान ही जाने दांत कैसे निकले मिश्री पाने वालों के।


शहर में सारी चीजें दिखावटी मिलती हैं 
है ना.... central 14



> eeee meine kabhi try nahi kiya... mujhe to lassi bhi namkeen bhali laage..


कभी कभी थोडा मीठा खाना भी सीखिए 

मैं पहले मीठे से दूर रहा करता था 
चाय कोफी पीता नहीं 
दूध भी कभी कभार ही लेता हूँ सो मीठा अक्सर शरीर में कम ही जा पाता था.
एक बार तबियत गडबड हुई तो टेस्ट पर टेस्ट होते गए 
कुछ पता नहीं चला 
ब्लड सुगर में एक छोटी गडबड आई वो थी PP 168
ये मानक 120 से कुछ ज्यादा थी
इसके अतिरिक्त और कोई गडबड नहीं, अब मुझे मीठा खाने की इच्छा करती थी तो मन मारना पड़ता था...

मैं मेरे मित्र डॉक्टर के यहाँ इलेक्ट्रोनिक आइटम रिपेयरिंग के लिए उनके यहाँ गया था तो उन्होंने मुझसे पूछा 
चाय या ठंडा ?
मेरा उत्तर था = डॉक्टर साहब, चाय कोफी पीता नहीं और ठंडा ले नहीं सकता, मीठा तो पहले भी खाता नहीं था और उपर से ये बिमारी और..
तो उनका उत्तर सुन कर मेरी आँखे खुल गई 
*मुन्ना जी, इसीलिए अपनी तरफ से कुछ भी खाना पीना बंद नहीं रखना चाहिए 
जाने कब किस बिमारी के कारण क्या खाना बंद हो जाए तो सारी उम्र वो चीज खाने के लिए तरस जाओगे *

खैर, भगवान की कुदरत, मैंने कुछ प्राकृतिक प्रयोग किये और समस्या हल हो गई, अब मैं मीठा खा लिया करता हूँ.



> तभी तो पिसी चीनी कही थी, लेकिन सभी ऐक्टिंग करके मिश्री चाह रहे हैं, अब कैसे खायेंगे वे ही जानें। ....... *विपरीत बुध्ही*


आप अपने बारे में ये सब कुछ कैसे बता देते हैं ? :pointlol:

----------


## Munneraja

> jaise ki paath ji or munneraja ji .. hi hi hi hi hi ...central 41


मेरी चिंता छोडिये मोहतरमा 
मैं तो बड़े आराम से खाता हूँ, मैंने कहा भी है कि मैं अक्सर खाने के बाद मिश्री खाता हूँ 

आप अपनी बताइये :pointlol:

----------


## ashwanimale

खैर, भगवान की कुदरत, मैंने कुछ प्राकृतिक प्रयोग किये और समस्या हल हो गई, अब मैं मीठा खा लिया करता हूँ.

प्रयोग के बारे में भी हल्का फुल्का बताएं, बीमारी तो नहीं है, लेकिन किसी का भला करने लायक ज्ञान इकठ्ठा करते रहने की आदत है,
_
 Originally Posted by ashwanimale 
तभी तो पिसी चीनी कही थी, लेकिन सभी ऐक्टिंग करके मिश्री चाह रहे हैं, अब कैसे खायेंगे वे ही जानें। ....... विपरीत बुध्ही

_

आप अपने बारे में ये सब कुछ कैसे बता देते हैं ?

हाँ जी, अपने बारे में नहीं कहा था, अब शहर में रहने वाले मिश्री मांगें तो, यही कहा जाएगा, विनाश काले विपरीत बुध्ही 

* मैं भी ३० वर्षों से शहरी ही हूँ |
* अपने बारे में बुरा कह पाना आसान है, जब यह सोच लिया, तुम मुझमें हो, मैं तुममे हूँ, - गीता, निष्कर्ष निकाला की सभी बराबर के सम्मान के हक़दार हैं इश्वर की संतान हैं

----------


## Munneraja

> खैर, भगवान की कुदरत, मैंने कुछ प्राकृतिक प्रयोग किये और समस्या हल हो गई, अब मैं मीठा खा लिया करता हूँ.
> 
> प्रयोग के बारे में भी हल्का फुल्का बताएं, बीमारी तो नहीं है, लेकिन किसी का भला करने लायक ज्ञान इकठ्ठा करते रहने की आदत है,
> _
>  Originally Posted by ashwanimale 
> तभी तो पिसी चीनी कही थी, लेकिन सभी ऐक्टिंग करके मिश्री चाह रहे हैं, अब कैसे खायेंगे वे ही जानें। ....... विपरीत बुध्ही
> 
> _
> 
> ...


शहर में एक मानसिकता देखी जाती है 
पैसा देकर काम करवाने की 
आप की सूचनार्थ मैं बता दूं कि मेरे पास लगभग ४०० स्क्वायर फुट कार्य स्थल एवं इतना ही कोरिडोर है 
सीढियां ४२ अलग से है 
पूरे की सफाई मैं ही करता हूँ, झाडू पोछा आदि, 
इस से शरीर को आवश्यक मेहनत मिल जाती है 
हाथ पैर चलते रहते हैं.
इसे विवशता भी मान सकते हैं कि मैंने दो बंदे अलग अलग समय पर सफाई कार्य के लिए रखे थे लेकिन उनकी लंबी छुट्टी पर जाने से मुझे ही कार्य करना होता था तो मैंने अंत में यही निर्णय लिया कि ये कार्य मैं ही किया करूँ.
शहरी हों तो भी प्रकृति के नजदीक रहेंगे तो बहुत सी बिमारियों से भी दूर रहेंगे 
चीनी के स्थान पर मिश्री के आयुर्वेदिक गुण अच्छे पाए गए हैं.



> इस शिकायत से असम्बद्ध वार्तालाप यदि नियामक चौपाल में स्थानातरित कर दिया  जाए तो उचित रहेगा ............


यहाँ इतनी चर्चा हुई है, चौपाल पर नहीं हो सकती थी.
क्योंकि शिकायत पर सभी प्रबंधन सदस्य आते ही हैं.
जैसे ही यह चर्चा बंद हो तो सभी प्रविष्टियाँ वहाँ भेजी जा सकती हैं 
फिलहाल इसे यूं ही चलना ठीक होगा = मेरा विचार मात्र

----------


## Munneraja

> प्रयोग के बारे में भी हल्का फुल्का बताएं, बीमारी तो नहीं है, लेकिन किसी का भला करने लायक ज्ञान इकठ्ठा करते रहने की आदत है,


जब कभी किसी को जरूरत पड़े तो मुझसे विस्तार से चर्चा की जा सकती है 
यहाँ मैं यह कार्य जयपुर में करता हूँ 
जो भी डाईबिटिक रोगी मुझसे चर्चा करते हैं उनको मैं ये इलाज बताता हूँ

----------


## ashwanimale

> जब कभी किसी को जरूरत पड़े तो मुझसे विस्तार से चर्चा की जा सकती है 
> यहाँ मैं यह कार्य जयपुर में करता हूँ 
> जो भी डाईबिटिक रोगी मुझसे चर्चा करते हैं उनको मैं ये इलाज बताता हूँ


द ग्रेट मुन्ना जी, हेल्प लेनी ही पड़ेगी, एक रिलेटिव अंडर ट्रीटमेंट हैं,

----------


## ashwanimale

> .....मिश्री के आयुर्वेदिक गुण.....


महोदय थोड़े से ही बता दीजिये, आपाधापी के जीवन में ध्यान नहीं दे सका, चीनी का एक रूप समझता रहा!

----------


## Munneraja

> द ग्रेट मुन्ना जी, हेल्प लेनी ही पड़ेगी, एक रिलेटिव अंडर ट्रीटमेंट हैं,


आप जरुरत के अनुसार मुझसे मोबाइल पर बात कर सकते हैं 
नम्बर आपको भेज दिए गये हैं 



> महोदय थोड़े से ही बता दीजिये, आपाधापी के जीवन में ध्यान नहीं दे सका, चीनी का एक रूप समझता रहा!


चीनी को पानी में संतृप घोल बना कर मिश्री तैयार की जाती है 
मिश्री की तासीर ठंडी मानी जाती है 
अक्सर गर्मी को शांत करने के लिए मिश्री का प्रयोग किया जाता है 
जैसे गर्मियों में निम्बू की शिकंजी में, 
"ठंडाई" नामक तैयार किये जाने वाले पेय में 
मुह के छाले दूर करने के लिए मिश्री वाला गुलकंद 
कुछ और भी हैं ...

इसके अतिरिक्त जयपुर में मिश्री मावा नामक मिठाई में मिश्री को सिके हुए मावे में मिलाया जाता है.
प्रसाद के रूप में सूखे पिसे हुए धनिया पाउडर में मिश्री के टुकड़े डाले जाते हैं.

मुह के छाले के लिए एक अक्सीर इलाज ::
दो चम्मच धनिया पाउडर 
एक गिलास पानी 
और लगभग दो से पांच ग्राम मिश्री 
इन्हें उबालिए 
पानी जब ३/४ गिलास रह जाये तो छान कर पीएं, ये एक खुराक है. 
दिन में दो बार पीना है 
तीन दिनों में छाले मिट जायेंगे

----------


## ashwanimale

> आप जरुरत के अनुसार मुझसे मोबाइल पर बात कर सकते हैं ....  मिश्री तैयार की जाती है तासीर ठंडी मानी जाती है .. गर्मी को शांत करने के लिए मिश्री ....छाले मिट जायेंगे


इतनी काम की जानकारी देने के लिए साधुवाद मुन्ना जी

----------


## gill1313

इस खतरनाक बीमारी को कंट्रोल करना हो तो रोज खाएं केला
यूं तो हर फल अपने अन्दर कुछ न कुछ प्राकृतिक गुणों को समाए रहता है,आपने कभी बंदरों को हार्टअटैक
से मरते हुए सुना होगा ..नहीं कारण है ,प्राकृतिक फलों का सेवन ,इन्हीं कन्द मूलों एवं फलों को खाकर हमारे ऋषि -मुनि लम्बी आयु को निरोगी रहकर बिताते थे।


फलों के इन्हें गुणों की पुष्टि आज के वैज्ञानिक भी कर रहे हैं। अब केले को ही ले  लीजिए,भारत के मनीपाल एवं जॉन हापकिंस विश्वविद्यालय के वैज्ञानिकों ने अपने अध्ययन से यह निष्कर्ष निकाला है, कि आप केला खाकर अपने रक्तचाप (ब्लड-प्रेशर ) को दस प्रतिशत तक नियंत्रित कर सकते हैं।


केला उच्च रक्तचाप में दी जानेवाली दवा एस -इनहीबिटर के रूप में काम करता है। तो आज से ही नाश्ते में लें एक पूरा केला या फिर केले से बनाएं फ्रूट सलाद ,इससे मिलेगा पोटेशियम और विटामिन सी और रक्तचाप भी रहेगा नियंत्रित है न मजे की बात।

----------


## Munneraja

VICKS नाम की दवा अमेरिका में 
बनाना और बेचना दोनों जुर्म है! अगर 
किसी डॉक्टर ने किसी को VICKS 
की prescription लिख दी तो उस डॉक्टर 
को 14 साल की जेल हो जाती है, 
उसकी डिग्री छीन ली जाती है | 
क्यूंकि विक्स जहर है, एवं ये आपको दमा, 
अस्थमा, ब्रोंकिअल अस्थमा कर सकता है 
| इसीलिए दुनिया भर में WHO और 
वैज्ञानिकों ने इसे जहर घोषित किया | 
और ये जहर भारत में सबसे 
ज्यादा बिकता है विज्ञापनों की मदद से 
| लेकिन कानून के हिसाब से 
किसी दवा का विज्ञापन टीवी पे 
नही दिया जा सकता! लेकिन पैसे के ताकत 
से, घूसखोरी से ये सब होता है | राजीव 
भाई आगे बताते है कि विक्स बहुत 
ज्यादा महंगी मिलती है उदहारण के तौर 
पे 25 ग्राम 40 रुपिया की, मतलब 1 
किलो विक्स की कीमत 1600 रुपिया है 
| विक्स पेट्रोलियम जेल्ली से बनता है 
जिसकी कीमत 60 -70 रुपिया किलो है 
और विक्स की बिक्री में प्रोक्टर एंड 
गम्ब्ले कंपनी को 20000 % से 
ज्यादा का मुनाफा है | ये मुनाफा आप 
की जेब से लूटा जा रहा है और सरकार इस 
घोटाले में शामिल है | सरकार ने 
लाइसेन्स दे रखा है, आँखे बंद कर रखी है और 
कंपनी देश को लूट रही है! 
इस दवा को ना खरीदें और इसके बारे में 
दुसरो को भी बताएं! मैं 
आपका आभारी रहूँगा! 
जय हिंद-जय भारत ! 
पोस्ट को शेयर जिससे आपके मित्रो को भी इस बारे में 
जानकारी मिले करें और अपने मित्रो को भी टेग करें-- 
पेज से भी जुड़ें --

----------


## dhanrajk75

> VICKS नाम की दवा अमेरिका में 
> बनाना और बेचना दोनों जुर्म है! अगर 
> किसी डॉक्टर ने किसी को VICKS 
> की prescription लिख दी तो उस डॉक्टर 
> को 14 साल की जेल हो जाती है, 
> उसकी डिग्री छीन ली जाती है | 
> क्यूंकि विक्स जहर है, एवं ये आपको दमा, 
> अस्थमा, ब्रोंकिअल अस्थमा कर सकता है 
> | इसीलिए दुनिया भर में WHO और 
> ...


ग्राहक की डिमांड बढती जा रही है महोदय विक्स का

----------


## sultania

> VICKS नाम की दवा अमेरिका में 
> बनाना और बेचना दोनों जुर्म है! अगर 
> किसी डॉक्टर ने किसी को VICKS 
> की prescription लिख दी तो उस डॉक्टर 
> को 14 साल की जेल हो जाती है, 
> उसकी डिग्री छीन ली जाती है | 
> क्यूंकि विक्स जहर है, एवं ये आपको दमा, 
> अस्थमा, ब्रोंकिअल अस्थमा कर सकता है 
> | इसीलिए दुनिया भर में WHO और 
> ...


भारत मैं बहुत लोग विक्स के आदि हो चुके है,मैंने देखा है ऐसे बहुत लोगो को जो सोने के पहले पलक ,नाक मैं विक्स लगाते है, शायद विक्स के नशे के गुलाम बन रहे है भारतवासी /

----------


## robin hood

> भारत मैं बहुत लोग विक्स के आदि हो चुके है,मैंने देखा है ऐसे बहुत लोगो को जो सोने के पहले पलक ,नाक मैं विक्स लगाते है, शायद विक्स के नशे के गुलाम बन रहे है भारतवासी /


नशा करने वाली दवाओं में विक्स भी शामिल हें ,

----------


## loolugupta

badhiya sutra hai

----------


## loolugupta

lage rahiye aur upyogi jankari hai

----------


## pkj21

नशा करने वाली दवाओं में विक्स भी शामिल हें ,

----------


## gupta rahul

अच्छी जानकारी दी हे  आगे भी और जानकारी देते रहे

----------


## Kamal Ji

अच्छे भले सूत्र की ऐसी की तैसी इस मुई  मिश्री ने करदी.....

----------


## mangaldev

> aajkal svdeshi k naam par log jhoothi sachhi baatein likh rhe hn. svdeshi itni hi achhi aur sasti hoti to logon ko itna rona na padta. ramdev jaise dhongi svdeshi k naam par itni costly dawaii bechta h aur baaki k sabhi desi vaid logon ka satyanaash karne par tule hn


लेकिन मैं तो अपनी हर बिमारी का प्राथमिक इलाज घरेलु ओषधियो से ही करता हुँ। मैं एलोपैथी का विरोधी नही हुँ। रामदेव की उत्भर्त्सना भी नही करता क्योकि रामदेव ने आयुर्वेद पद्धति को देश विदेश तक पहुचाया है। जब तक किसी विधा का वाणिज्यकरण नही होता तब तक उसका विस्तार और विकास नही होता। स्वदेशी का मतलब लोग सस्ता मानते है ये आपकी गलत फहमी है। स्वदेशी का मतलब होता है अपने देश मे बना हुआ जरुरी नही कि वो विदेशी से सस्ता हो ....

----------


## mangaldev

> ok. to main baat.. sasta bhi nahi aur quality bhi kuch khaas nahi. log to achhe product ko hi use karna pasand karenge. chahe desi ho ya videshi..


मेडम जी देशी माने घरेलु जिसे घर पर बनाया है तो अच्छा ही होगा क्योकि वो आपके द्वारा आपके ही हाथो से आपके लिये ही बनाया हुआ होगा। हां महंगा हो सकता है।

----------


## mangaldev

अगर आप शुगर यानि डायबिटीज के पेशेंट है तो अपने घर के आस पास गिलोय की बेल को किसी नीम के वृक्ष की जड़ से सटाते हुये लाये फिर उसे नीम के वृक्ष के चारो और लपेटते हुये उपर की और बान्ध दे। वर्षाकाल में वह बेल बढते हुये नीम वृक्ष के उपर की और बढने लगती है। दो चार माह में यह खूब फल फूल जाती है। 
रोजाना प्रात: काल फ्रेस होने के बाद खाली पेट इस गिलोय के दो पत्ते तोड़े और पानी से अच्छी तरह धोकर इने चबा कर खा ले इसके 10 मिनिट बाद तक कुच्छ नही खाये पिये उसके पश्चात कुल्ला करके कुच्छ भी खा पी सकते है। कोई परहेज नही है एक माह लगातार ले। 
परिणाम आप स्वयं महसूस करेगे। 
जिसके डायबिटिज नही है वे भी ले सकते है हप्ते में एक दिन दो दिन या कभी कभी बेहतर स्वास्थ्य व रोगप्रतिरोधक क्षमता बढाने व बनाये रखने के लिये

----------


## mangaldev

अगर आप दंत रोग से पिड़ीत रहते है अक्षर आपको दांतो में खुजली चलना, मसुड़ो का लूज होना, चाये जब दांत मे दर्द होना, दांतो मे चीस चलना आदि की शिकायत रहती है तो सांय का दिन अस्त होने से पहले गिलोय के दो पत्ते तोड ले व रात्रि खाना खाने के आधे घंटे के बाद इस पत्ते को अच्छी तरह पानी से धोकर चबा ले फिर अगुली से ही इसके चबाये हुये पत्ते का रस हो मुह में बन गया है उससे अच्छी तरह मालीस करे जैसे दातुन करते है थोडा सा पानी मुह मे लेकर दो चार मिनिट अच्छी तरह कुल्ला करे। उसके बाद आधे घण्टे तक कुच्छ खाये पिये नही। एक हप्ते तक लगातार एसा करने से आप हर प्रकार के दंत रोग से छुटकारा पा सकते है। अगर आपके कोई दंत रोग नही है फिर भी आप इस प्रकार हप्ते मे एक दो बार कभी भी ये प्रयोग करते है तो आप हमेशा दंत रोग से मुक्त रह सकते है।

----------


## mangaldev

गिलोय की बेल पूरे भारत में पाई जाती है। इसकी आयु कई वर्षों की होती है। मधुपर्णी, अमृता, तंत्रिका, कुण्डलिनी गुडूची आदि इसी के नाम हैं। गिलोय की बेल प्रायः कुण्डलाकार चढ़ती है। नीम और आम के वृक्ष के पस में यह उग जाती है। नीम के पेड़ पर चढ़ी गिलोय को औषधीय दृष्टि से सर्वश्रेष्ठ माना जाता है।इसके पत्तो का स्वाद कसैला हल्का कड़वा होता है। इसके पत्तो का सेवन खाली पेट या खाना खाने के एक घण्टे के बाद करे। कड़्वे कसैलेपन के कारण उल्टी जैसा मन हो सकता है लेकिन दो-तीन दिन तक लगातार करने से इसके सेवन का अभ्यास हो जाता है।

----------


## mangaldev

यदि आप सुखी खासी से पिडित है तो 100 गुड ग्राम के करीब गुड में 30 ग्राम हल्दी पीसी हुई हल्दी को मिलाकर उसकी अंगुर के आकार की गोलिया बना ले। जब भी पानी पिये उसके बाद इस गोली को मुह मे रखकर चुसते रहे। एक गोली रात को सोने से पहले पानी दुग्ध जो भी पिना हो पी ले उसके बाद मुह मे रख कर चुसते रहे। दिन ने तीन चार बार और रात के एक बार सोते समय 
ये प्रयोग दो-तीन दिन लगातार करने से सूखी खासी जड़ समाप्त हो जाती है।

----------


## mangaldev

कफ युक्त खासी होने पर पीसी हुई हल्दी की दो चुटकी हर दो घंटे के बाद पानी पीने के बाद मुह मे चीभ के नीचे डाल ले और उसे धीरे धीरे चुसते रहे। यही प्रयोग रात्रि को सोने से पहले भी कर ले। तीन दिन लगातार करते रहने से कफ युक्त खासी खत्म हो जाती है।

ध्यान रहे हल्दी मुह मे रखने से पहले जो भी खाना पिना हो पहले ही खा पी ले इसको मुह मे रखने के बाद आधे घ्ंटे तक कुच्छ भी खाये पीये नही सिर्फ हल्दी को चुसते रहे धीरे धीरे निगलते रहे।

----------


## mangaldev

यदि आपको शीत काल मे अक्सर कोल्ड एलर्जी रहती है यानि ठण्ड लगने से नजला जुखाम लग जाता है और इससे नाक बहने की शिकायत रहती है तो आप इससे बचाव का उपाय इस प्रकार कर सकते है।

एक ग्राम केशर को बारीक पीस ले फिर इसे 200 एमएल गुलाब जल से भरी कांच की शीशी मे डाल कर रख ले। शीत काल के दोरान प्रति रात्रि सोते से पहले एक गिलास गर्म दुग्ध में इस शीशी को हिला कर इसने से एक चम्मच केसर मिश्रित गुलाब जल मिला कर पी ले।
शीत काल में होने वाली कोल्ड एलर्जी नजला जुखाम से आप बचे रहेंगे। 
युवा व किशोर अवस्था वाले इसकी एक चम्मच 
5 से ग्यारह वर्ष तक के बच्चे को आधी चम्मच 
व वृद्धो को दो चम्मच 
शीत काल में रात्रि को सोते समय गर्म दुग्ध में मिलाकर लेने से नजला जुखाम कोल्ड एलर्जी का श्रेष्ठ बचाव का उपाय है।

----------


## jaggajat

मंगलदेव जी आपने गजब जानकारी दी है। खासी के दोरान हल्दी वाला उपाय तो मेरा भी अजमाया हुआ है। ये 100% कारगार है। 
गिलोय के बारे में भी खूब सुना है। हमारे यहा गिलोय को अमृताक्षी यानि अमृत जैसी कहा जाता है इसकी बेल(लता) नीम व जामून के पेड़ पर सांप की कुंडलाकार मे चारो और लपटते हुये उपर की और बढती है। इसकी टहनी को छाया में सुखाकर कूटपीस कर चुर्ण बना ले। ये चुर्ण सुबह खाली पेट में रोजाना सेवन करने से ज्वर व बिमारी के बाद होने वाली कमजोरी दूर हो जाती है।

----------


## gupta rahul

जानकारी देते रहे

----------


## rksupoo

jankari achhi he...

----------


## donsplender

> यदि आपको शीत काल मे अक्सर कोल्ड एलर्जी रहती है यानि ठण्ड लगने से नजला जुखाम लग जाता है और इससे नाक बहने की शिकायत रहती है तो आप इससे बचाव का उपाय इस प्रकार कर सकते है।
> 
> एक ग्राम केशर को बारीक पीस ले फिर इसे 200 एमएल गुलाब जल से भरी कांच की शीशी मे डाल कर रख ले। शीत काल के दोरान प्रति रात्रि सोते से पहले एक गिलास गर्म दुग्ध में इस शीशी को हिला कर इसने से एक चम्मच केसर मिश्रित गुलाब जल मिला कर पी ले।
> शीत काल में होने वाली कोल्ड एलर्जी नजला जुखाम से आप बचे रहेंगे। 
> युवा व किशोर अवस्था वाले इसकी एक चम्मच 
> 5 से ग्यारह वर्ष तक के बच्चे को आधी चम्मच 
> व वृद्धो को दो चम्मच 
> शीत काल में रात्रि को सोते समय गर्म दुग्ध में मिलाकर लेने से नजला जुखाम कोल्ड एलर्जी का श्रेष्ठ बचाव का उपाय है।



मित्र मुझे घर की पुरानी—बांसी धुल से एलर्जी है । मतलब जैसे दिवाली की सफाई हो रहे घर में जाते ही छींके आना चालु हो जाती है । गर्मी के मौसम में पंखे चालु रहते है तो इधर—उधर की पुरानी धुल भी उड़ के वातावरण में शामील हो जाती है ... और इसी धुल से में छींक—छींक के परेशान हो गया हूं ! छींकों के साथ ही मुंह में उपर की तरफ तालु के पिछे जंहां कण्ठ होता है वहां लाल दाने से उभर आते है जिसमें खुजाल सी मचती है !


अब तक ये इलाज करता रहा जो कि अब बे असर हो रहे है —


तकलिफ के समय सेट्रीजन की एक गोली रात को सोते समय लेता था जिससे अगले दिन परेशानी नहीं होती थी पर अब ये भी काम नहीं कर रही !!


चाय या दूध के साथ चुटकी भर हल्दी ले लेता हूं तो तुरन्त छींक आना बन्द हो जाती है और आराम पड़ जाता है पर 1—2 घण्टे बाद वापस वही समस्या चालु होजाती है !!


इन सबसे पहले मेने चित्रक हरितकी का उपयोग किया था उससे बहुत ज्यादा होने वाली परेशानी में तो परमानेन्ट आराम हो गया पर पुरी तरह से आराम नहीं मिला !!


कोई घरेलु उपाय हो तो अवश्य बताएं !

----------


## pkj21

achha sutra hai

----------


## anubhav007

आम तोर पर शादीशुदा ओरतो के बारे में सुना जाता है सफ़ेद पानी का आना जिसे हिंदी में स्वेत प्रदर कहते है अंग्रेजी में व्हाइट डिस्चार्ज! इसका एक अचूक इलाज है देसी बाबुल की पत्ती सात में उसकी फली भी हो तो भी चलेगा धियान रहे देसी बाबुल पत्ती और फली को सुख ले बराबर मात्रा में खांड या मिश्री मिला ले सुबह शाम खली पेट सादे पानी से ले तुरंत आराम मिलेगा

----------


## Kamal Ji

> आम तोर पर शादीशुदा ओरतो के बारे में सुना जाता है सफ़ेद पानी का आना जिसे हिंदी में स्वेत प्रदर कहते है ************************* सुबह शाम खली पेट सादे पानी से ले तुरंत आराम मिलेगा


कौन ढूँढने जाएगा देसी बबूल को ?
शहरों में नही मिलती दिल्लीकी बात नही कर रहा हूँ.
यह गाँवों में मिलती है और इसके लिए जानकारी भी बहुत जरूरी है.
तो..........................?

ऐसे करें..किसी पंसारी की दूकान से लाल फिटकरी ले लें......
बस उसे जिस महिला को यह परेशानी हो तो वह अपने गुप्तांग में रख ले.
यह क्रिया तीन दिन तक करनी है.
यानी की.........तीन दिन तक रखे रखनी है.
बस वह नामुराद बिमारी100% खतम.
परीक्षित है जी या नुस्खा.

----------


## donsplender

मित्रों मेरी छिंके बन्द करवाओ भाई कोई तो ?

----------


## pkj21

> कौन ढूँढने जाएगा देसी बबूल को ?
> शहरों में नही मिलती दिल्लीकी बात नही कर रहा हूँ.
> यह गाँवों में मिलती है और इसके लिए जानकारी भी बहुत जरूरी है.
> तो..........................?
> 
> ऐसे करें..किसी पंसारी की दूकान से लाल फिटकरी ले लें......
> बस उसे जिस महिला को यह परेशानी हो तो वह अपने गुप्तांग में रख ले.
> यह क्रिया तीन दिन तक करनी है.
> यानी की.........तीन दिन तक रखे रखनी है.
> ...


fitkari to ek hi tarah ki aati hai

----------


## Kamal Ji

> fitkari to ek hi tarah ki aati hai


लाल फिटकरी मिल जाती है...
पर रखना उसने है जिसे वह बिमारी हो.

----------


## anubhav007

> fitkari to ek hi tarah ki aati hai


आप कोई परेशान है ये प्रॉब्लम शादी शुदा ओरतो को ही होती है !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> आप कोई परेशान है ये प्रॉब्लम शादी शुदा ओरतो को ही होती है !


anubhav ji aapko is baat ka anubhav nhi hai.
यह बिना शादीशुदा औरतों को भी होता है.
और आप  कैसे कह सकते हैं पिंकी शादी शुदा नही है ?

----------


## anubhav007

> anubhav ji aapko is baat ka anubhav nhi hai.
> यह बिना शादीशुदा औरतों को भी होता है.
> और आप  कैसे कह सकते हैं पिंकी शादी शुदा नही है ?


हो सकता है कुवारी लडकिया को भी होता हो सायद परन्तु मेने शादी शुदा का ही सुना है और भाई जी मेने तो वैसे ही कह दिया pkj21 के बारे में! मै तो यहाँ किसी को ठीक से जनता भी नही

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हो सकता है कुवारी लडकिया को भी होता हो सायद परन्तु मेने शादी शुदा का ही सुना है और भाई जी मेने तो वैसे ही कह दिया pkj21 के बारे में! मै तो यहाँ किसी को ठीक से जनता भी नही


अब उनको क्या कहा जाए जिन्होंने शादी से पहले ही सम्भोग कर लिया हो ?
वह चाहे लड़की हो या लड़का.
इस कारण मैं कहना चाहता हूँ.
जिसने सम्भोग कर लिया हो उसे यह होने के बहुत अधिक चांस होते हैं.
बिना सम्भोग लड़की को बहुधा कम होता है.

----------


## anubhav007

> अब उनको क्या कहा जाए जिन्होंने शादी से पहले ही सम्भोग कर लिया हो ?
> वह चाहे लड़की हो या लड़का.
> इस कारण मैं कहना चाहता हूँ.
> जिसने सम्भोग कर लिया हो उसे यह होने के बहुत अधिक चांस होते हैं.
> बिना सम्भोग लड़की को बहुधा कम होता है.


भाई साहब जी में घुमा फ़िर कर कह रहा था आप ने सीधा सीधा कह दिया

----------


## Raja44

अच्छा लगा सूत्र पर आ कर आगे जारी रखें ।।

----------


## rajkumarjolly

Friend, You can use Arjun Powder Churn Tea for permanent cure of your disease

----------


## rajkumarjolly

Arujun Powder is available with pansaari. You will use this powder as substitue of tea leaf  and after making the tea with arjun powder, milk, sugar. you please drink it an your this and many more disease will ends.

----------


## pkj21

arjun powder kya hota hai

----------


## sajan love

> अब उनको क्या कहा जाए जिन्होंने शादी से पहले ही सम्भोग कर लिया हो ?वह चाहे लड़की हो या लड़का.इस कारण मैं कहना चाहता हूँ.जिसने सम्भोग कर लिया हो उसे यह होने के बहुत अधिक चांस होते हैं.बिना सम्भोग लड़की को बहुधा कम होता है.


यह किस किस्म की बिमारी है दोस्त

----------


## pkj21

> यह किस किस्म की बिमारी है दोस्त


white discharge

----------


## rajkumarjolly

> white discharge


 Dost Arjun Powder Arjun Tree ki chaal ka powder hota hai. Kisi bhi pansaari ke yaha jaakar Arjun chaal Powder maangne par woh kisi bhi company Jhandu, Dabur etc.. ka de dega iski 100 gram/200 gram ki dibbi Rs.50/- ki aati hai. Heart disease, saans phoolna, shareer ki kamjoori etc.. kai rogo mei ye kaam aata hai. Hum log tea peete hai. Tea patti ki jagah utna hi arjun ki chaal ka powder daalkar tea banakar peeye to hamey tea se bhi *****kara mil jayega aur hamar heart bhi strong ho jayega aur hamare shareer ki kai beemariya bhi dheere dheere theek ho jayengi. Jadi booti se ilaaz sambandhit aur jaankari ke liye bhi aap mere se sampark kar sakte hai.

----------


## pinky jain

arjun ki chhal kya hai

----------


## bhokal

क्या एक्जिमा का कोई ठोस ईलाज है? उंगलियों पर ह जो अब बढ़ रहा है।

----------


## bhokal

eczima का ईलाज बताये कृपा

----------


## Aeolian

badiya jankari hai.

----------


## Sameer123

मेरे गाल बहुत मोटे हो गये है गल्ले निकल गये है गल्ले कम करने का कोई तरीका बताए

----------


## rajkumarjolly

Early in the morning when you wakeup drink 1 glass of water without washing your mouth and then after brushing your teeth take 2 tea spoon honey in one glass of warm water this will reduce the fat of your face.

----------


## rajkumarjolly

Arjun ki chhal arjubun tree ki skin hoti hai jo heart aur asthama mei bahut kaam aati hai arjun ki chhal ka powder chaipatti ki jagah par daalkar chai(Tea) peene se sehat bhi theek rehti hai aur swasthey bhi.

----------


## Manavji

मित्रो कई बार चोट लग जाती है और कुछ छोटे बहुत ही गंभीर हो जाती है। और अगर किसी डाईबेटिक पेशेंट( शुगर का मरीज ) है और चोट लग गयी तो उसका सारा दुनिया जहां एक ही जगह है, क्योंकि जल्दी ठीक ही नही होता है। और उसके लिए कितनी भी कोशिश करे डॉक्टर को हर बार सफलता नहीं मिलती और अंत में वो चोट धीरे धीरे गैंग्रीन (अंग का सड़ जाना) में कन्वर्ट हो जाती है। और फिर वो अंग काटना पड़ता है, उतने हिस्से को शारीर से निकालना पड़ता है।

ऐसी परिस्तिथि में एक औषधि है जो गैंग्रीन को भी ठीक करती है और Osteomyelitis (अस्थिमज्जा का प्रदाह) को भी ठीक करती है। गैंग्रीन माने अंग का सड़ जाना, जहाँ पर नई कोशिकाएं विकसित नही होती । न तो मांस में और न ही हड्डी में !और सब पुरानी कोशिकाएं भी मरती जाती है । इसीका एक छोटा भाई है Osteomyelitis इसमें भी कोशिका कभी पुनर्जीवित नही होती

----------


## Manavji

जिस हिस्से में ये होता है वहाँ बहुत बड़ा घाव हो जाता है और वो ऐसा सड़ता है के डॉक्टर कहता है की इसको काट के ही निकलना है और कोई दूसरा उपाय नही है।। ऐसे परिस्थिति में जहां शारीर का कोई अंग काटना पड़ जाता हो या पड़ने की संभावना हो, घाव बहुत हो गया हो उसके लिए आप एक औषधि अपने घर में तैयार कर सकते है।

औषधि है देशी गाय का मूत्र लीजिये (सूती के आठ परत कपड़ो में छान लीजिये ) ,
हल्दी लीजिये और गेंदे के फूल लीजिये । गेंदे के फुल की पीला या नारंगी पंखरियाँ निकलना है, फिर उसमे हल्दी डालकर गाय मूत्र डालकर उसकी चटनी बनानी है।

----------


## Manavji

अब चोट का आकार कितना बढ़ा है उसकी साइज़ के हिसाब से गेंदे के फुल की संख्या तय होगी, माने चोट छोटे एरिया में है तो एक फुल, काफी है चोट बड़ी है तो दो, तीन,चार अंदाज़े से लेना है। इसकी चटनी बनाके इस चटनी को लगाना है जहाँ पर भी बाहर से खुली हुई चोट है जिससे खून निकल जुका है और ठीक नही हो रहा। कितनी भी दावा खा रहे है पर ठीक नही हो रहा, ठीक न होने का एक कारण तो है डाईबेटिस दूसरा कोई जैनेटिक कारण भी हो सकते है।

इसको दिन में कम से कम दो बार लगाना है जैसे सुबह लगाके उसके ऊपर रुई पट्टी बांध दीजिये ताकि उसका असर बॉडी पे रहे; और शाम को जब दुबारा लगायेंगे तो पहले वाला धोना पड़ेगा ! इसको गोमूत्र से ही धोना है डेटोल जैसो का प्रयोग मत करिए, गाय के मूत्र को डेटोल की तरह प्रयोग करे। धोने के बाद फिर से चटनी लगा दे। फिर अगले दिन सुबह कर दीजिये।

----------


## Manavji

यह इतना प्रभावशाली है इतना प्रभावशाली है के आप सोच नही सकते देखेंगे तो चमत्कार जैसा लगेगा। यहाँ आप मात्र post पढ़ रहे लेकिन अगर आपने सच मे किया तब आपको इसका चमत्कार पता चलेगा !इस औषधि को हमेशा ताजा बनाके लगाना है। किसीका भी जखम किसी भी औषधि से ठीक नही हो रहा है तो ये लगाइए। जो सोराइसिस गिला है जिसमे खून भी निकलता है, पस भी निकलता है उसके लीजिये भी यह औषधि पूर्णरूप से ठीक कर देती है।

अकसर यह एक्सीडेंट के केस में खूब प्रोयोग होता है क्योंकि ये लगाते ही खून बंद हो जाता है। ऑपरेशन का कोई भी घाव के लिए भी यह सबसे अच्छा औषधि है। गिला एक्जीमा में यह औषधि बहुत काम करता है, जले हुए जखम में भी काम करता है।

----------

